# About.com- How to Find an IBS Doctor



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Over the years that I have been writing about IBS, my most frequent email request is: "I live in ..., do you know of a good IBS doctor there?" Each time I receive one of these emails, I faithfully reply with my favorite IBS resources. Since there is obviously a need to connect people with qualified doctors, I have pulled these resources together for you:


Happy Hunting!


| [url="http://clk.about.com/?zi=1/1hc&zu=http://twitter.com/bbolenibs"]Twitter

 | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

How to Find an IBS Doctor originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Sunday, December 6th, 2009 at 05:39:24.

Permalink | Comment | <a href="http://ibs.about.com/gi/pages/shareurl.htm?PG=http://ibs.about.com/b/2009/12/06/how-to-find-an-ibs-doctor.htm&zItl=How to Find an IBS Doctor">Email this[/url]

View the full article


----------

